# Solved: Print Screen Directly to Printer



## renea_dell

Hello,

I'm trying to figure out if there is an easy/quick way to get the Print Screen button to send the image automatically to the printer...not to the clipboard. I'm using Windows XP Professional.

I've been to Microsoft's site and cannot find an answer. One of my users tried to convince me he had done it earlier this week but he cannot replicate his efforts. Now I'm trying to replicate them.

Any ideas?

Renea_Dell


----------



## ~Candy~

Hi and welcome. I'm gonna say he's having DOS hallucinations


----------



## caraewilton

Some of the better screen capture utilities alow you to do this, but can't think of one off hand:-(


----------



## slurpee55

Yeah - ah, for the good old days of DOS!!! 
One of the cheapest I know of - but I haven't used it, so no promises, is screenshot2print at http://www.screenshot2print.com/ - like $7.00


----------



## caraewilton

cool, just been experimenting. I have corel draw 11 on my machine. The corel capture allows you to capture and print straight away. I am just not sure why one would want to do this:-0


----------



## slurpee55

Uh, to see the commands you typed out after the DOS prompt?


----------



## ~Candy~

Saves a couple of steps, I guess 

I last used it with Peachtree Accounting for Dos  and you know how long ago that was


----------



## caraewilton

Yes I understand it had a function in DOS. I am just wondering what it's function would be now. Looking at the printout I made of this page, half the screen does not fit on the page. This would not have been a problem in dos!


----------



## caraewilton

I actually used to enjoy dos. I could do such cool stuff. I remember the first menu I ever made Oh the joy of just having to press 1 instead of cd/space/si.exe just to play some game called space invaders


----------



## jimr381

Here is my sequence of events when doing a print screen.
"Print Screen" button
"windows"+"R" brings you into the run dialog box
type winword and hit enter.
"CTRL"+"v" (Pastes the data into Word)
"CTRL"+"P" (Brings you into the print dialog box)
Hit enter on the keyboard (Clicks "OK" in the dialog box)

I sometimes do some cropping as well to trim off some of the fat.


----------



## caraewilton

I prefer doing all the croping and stuff using Irfan view, then just drop that pic into what ever I am using, word or corel.


----------



## jimr381

Aye I do have a screen capture program before, but did not have it prior to this position or feel the need to download it before. I am doing some more courseware development now and as such have a use for it now.


----------



## slurpee55

I use Irfanware at home and just Paint here at the office...but I am not looking to do anything fancy with screenshots. For that, I can use PSP or Adobe....


----------



## ronyace

I've used the free version of this program before and it works great (Gadwin Printscreen). It won't send directly to the printer from what I remember but it is only 1 step away. You can also use it to send it from email which is handy when sending screenshots for help on the many errors you get working in access.

http://www.gadwin.com/printscreen/

There is a freeware version and a paid version.


----------



## Tech Teacher

When I do screen shots for instructions for staff, I just paste it into Word and crop/resize/whatever with the picture toolbar. Works great for what I do. You can make it a graphic instead of a text object if you need to. Not very sophisticated but it works for what I need.


----------



## renea_dell

Well, you guys only confirmed what Microsoft told me. Thanks for the input.


----------

